# Using kontakt library 2 or 3 in Finale 2009



## brianmusic (May 23, 2009)

Dear Friends,

Since finale 2009 announces that the new version includes Full VST/AU instrument support. 

So, I think I can use sampler like Kontakt3 or Kontakt2 to open Chris Hein Horns and Sonivox in Finale.

However, I can't even discover the kontakt 2 or kontakt 3 in the list of Manage VST Plug-ins.

Does anyone here have the similar experience with finale 2009 and can share it with me?

All replies are appreciated!!


Best,

Chien-Yu


----------



## jc5 (May 27, 2009)

In order for Finale to see Kontakt, you must copy the vst dll into Finale's vst folder.
Once you have done this, you will be able to use it.


----------



## stuartambient (May 28, 2009)

jc5 @ Wed May 27 said:


> In order for Finale to see Kontakt, you must copy the vst dll into Finale's vst folder.
> Once you have done this, you will be able to use it.



That is not the case. You can pick the folder where it resides. 
Instead of scanning a directory of vst's , you can pick and
choose 1 vsti / vst at a time to add, Kontakt included. 
You'll have to create your own expressions for ks's unless something 
exists out there already. I just got back to Kontakt and Finale the last 
week so I know it's working well.

Should also add, that Keyswitches with Kontakt are a mystery. At this point 
I can't make it happen. It looks like keyswitches exist for Garritan but trying to s
send a midi note number in a dump is having no effect.


----------

